# Cod 5 Rank Up



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Just been told by the kids that there is a bit of a thing going on with Online COD5.

Basically, a party of 6 play against a party of 6 on Domination and take it in turns to capture Flag B only (Dont go near flag a or c)

No kills, grenades etc etc, just all 6 on each team take it in turns to capture the flag.

Apparently you get 3-6000 XP from one game.

Anyone seen this ?


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

People done it with COD4 aswell, dont see much point in it, as you end up with top ranked players who are completely crap.


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

thats the problem, there is true rank ten and then the fake ones who cant even hit a target from 2 yards away.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Yup, true.

Im nearly prestige 8 and all of it is playing Team deathmatches and HQ.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm on presitge 5 (cod4) and its all natural. if you wanna level up quickly just play HQ and get 700ish on average per game as long as you win.

easy


----------



## Panther Black (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm prestige level 4 and have done it all in TDM and Free For All, can't stand these people who just wanna level up by cheating etc.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm now Prestige 9 rank 53 and im having a rest lol

Should be 10/65 by the time COD 6 comes out


----------



## Tyson (Jul 7, 2009)

Not sure if its been mentioned, but yea, its called Boosting and people who want to do it (on Domination) have BOST (or Bo$T, or equivalent) as their Clan Tag. They typically do it as you described and usually whilst its Doublt XP Weekends...

Cos i don't like when people do it, i tend to wait until everyone is together and launch a satchel charge with the high explosives perk on and kill everyone - Sometimes great for your K/D ratio!

Hope this helps!

Tys.


----------

